# Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ?



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

Morning all,
I am curious to know if some of you had a Touareg before your new Q7.
If so - please note the up's and down's between them.
I would have been seriously interested if it was a real 4 WD and not a soft rider.
Please le tme know as I love the looks etc but ... low range and diff locks are used in my case.
Many thanks and





























Cheers,








Kasi, now in SA.


----------



## gwongster (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*

I am considering it. I have an 05 V8 Touareg and debating between the Q7 and the new X5. Advantage of the Q7 is that it has more space, air suspension and almost everything comes standard. On the X5 front, it is indeed more sportier and a little funky inside with the M5 type gearshift. 
If I do buy the X5, I will also do the S8 to keep the best of both worlds. If it is the Q7, I would get the M5 to balance things out.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (gwongster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwongster* »_I am considering it. I have an 05 V8 Touareg and debating between the Q7 and the new X5. Advantage of the Q7 is that it has more space, air suspension and almost everything comes standard. On the X5 front, it is indeed more sportier and a little funky inside with the M5 type gearshift. 
If I do buy the X5, I will also do the S8 to keep the best of both worlds. If it is the Q7, I would get the M5 to balance things out.

Hi Gwongster.
Tx for your response.
In SA just about nothing comes as standard on the Q7.
In the road test they did the Q7 was heavily critisised for being competly overpriced when you start to add the accesories.
My T-Reg has Air Suspension so I have that luxury.
I am not so sure it s much bigger - although it looks much bigger.
I will go for a test drive tomorrow.
All I know if you take the 7 seater - you have to pull a wagon as there are zero space in the back


----------



## gwongster (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*

Hi,
That sucks. The Q7 in Japan comes standard with most things. Only options are the large sun-roof, air suspension and 20 inch wheels. Rear view camera and the side camera is a must have and is standard. I scratched my Touareg because I couldn't figure out where the front left edge was. Looked like I had space but alas...$3K worth of damage.
The T-reg is fun but I have had issues with the stepper motor like everyone else, squeaky brakes and now the air suspension sensor. I do like the on-board computer though - I can check to see how bad my fuel consumption is. Am looking to change.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (gwongster)*

I know about the rearview camera on the Q7 but what is the sideview camera and where is it mounted?


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (gwongster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwongster* »_Hi,
. I do like the on-board computer though - I can check to see how bad my fuel consumption is. Am looking to change.

Morning from Sunny South Africa
Yeah all those goodies are optional extra's in SA !
Even Xenon's are not standard.
Re fuel consumption : get the V6Tdi - best buy I have ever made and the Audi even pushes out a few more KW ! 
I hope to drive one today.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_I am curious to know if some of you had a Touareg before your new Q7.

I actually have both. I have a 2005 VW Touareg V6 and just got a 2007 Audi Q7 4.2. While they share a limited common platform, these are two completely separate vehicles. I love the Touareg but the Q7 has the edge on refinement and fit and finish. What's more, the price isn't that different... I'm glad I have the luxury to have both (as well as a 2003 Audi A6 3.0Q when I want to drive a car).


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (markitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markitzero* »_
I actually have both. I have a 2005 VW Touareg V6 and just got a 2007 Audi Q7 4.2. While they share a limited common platform, these are two completely separate vehicles. I love the Touareg but the Q7 has the edge on refinement and fit and finish. What's more, the price isn't that different... I'm glad I have the luxury to have both (as well as a 2003 Audi A6 3.0Q when I want to drive a car). 

You sure are a lucky man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still have not test driven the Q7 but will after silly season (Tuesday or Wednesday next week).
And now I fell in love with the coming EOS (for the wife)


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

We just placed an order for a 3.6 premium Q7. We currently drive an 04 Touareg V8. The Q7 is quieter and smoother and the BOSE stereo is much better. Rear cargo area is also larger(although it is shorter). My wife and I also like the dash and MMI interface. Reclining rear seats are a nice touch I wish was available in the Touareg. The way the rear seats fold is also superior. The T-reg's system is a pain in the ass. The new 3.6 engine has plenty of power as well. As we do NO off road driving the Quattro system should suffice(we have the basic 4motion system without the rear diff lock on the T-reg).


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Tx for the response chickdr !
I never had a drive in one and is only back in SA in April when the new Treg facelift is due so it will give me a chance to really make upmy mind.
Tx for the inputs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Dumb question : What is a MMI ???


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_PS: Dumb question : What is a MMI ???

Not dumb at all. MMI = Multi-media interface- a knob on the center console (as is cropping up in most high-end cars these days) that controls everything- radio/nav, suspension setting, bluetooth/phone. Pretty slick set-up in the Audi. It also allows a fantastic MP3 player/IPod integration.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Not dumb at all. MMI = Multi-media interface- a knob on the center console (as is cropping up in most high-end cars these days) that controls everything- radio/nav, suspension setting, bluetooth/phone. Pretty slick set-up in the Audi. It also allows a fantastic MP3 player/IPod integration.

Ahh thanks ! I saw it through the window on the display car (was a weekend so closed) and I thought it must be a "sort of " BMW I-Drive of some sorts.
Tx for that. 2 months to go and I can go and make my mind up but I must admit unless the 2007 Facelift Touareg is really much different - I will stay with it. The wife starts to complain and say her Tdi Golf's seats are much better on a long drive.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_Tx for that. 2 months to go and I can go and make my mind up but I must admit unless the 2007 Facelift Touareg is really much different - I will stay with it. The wife starts to complain and say her Tdi Golf's seats are much better on a long drive.









I can assure you the facelifted T-reg won't be much different. That is one reason I am glad to try the Q7 - variety while staying within the same family. I wish VW would update the T-reg more - the dash is almost imperceptably different and the front fascia is really the only visible exterior change. The engines were already updated for 07 so 08 has very few things to tout. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## blakt out (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*

I had an '06 V8 Touareg. loaded up. I now have an '07 V8 Premium. My Touareg blew its engine at 11k, but I don't hold it against it. The Q7 is my 3rd 4.2 (also had an '04 S4) and they are awesome engines. 
I also want to let you know that I too need the four wheel drive capabilities. I am a land developer in the mountains of North Carolina. I have had many good SUVs: a TRD 4WD Sequoia (I lifted it and had 33"s on it), an '03 Range Rover, a Discovery (awesome vehicle), the Touareg V8, and now the Q. I took the Q offroad the second day I owned it. We are building a golf course with Phil Mickelson and we had a caravan of my Q and three Ranges. We drove, essentially, up a soggy creekbed in a downpour, from 1800ft elevation to almost 4000. I actually went further than any of the Ranges, but I think it was driver, not machine. The Range is just incredible and you should consider it (mine was an electrical nightmare though). So that was nice. I had mine lifted all the way up (must have the air suspension) and the chin still scraped quite a bit, but there was no damage. I was shocked. I had to go up. Didn't want to. My fears were unfounded. I can't imagine anyone actually using one of these things any more 'hard core' than I do. 
That said, the Touareg was better offroad. But no where near as good any where else. I so much more love the Q7. It's easily the better vehicle. It rotates on the curves so much better because they have a rear biased system. The ambiance inside is perfect. I love it. I fold my mirrors in to go between trees. I am a real offroader. If you need more offroad than I do, get a Range. That's my opinion.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (blakt out)*

Hi Blakt Out,
I really appreciate your post and sorry for taking so long to get back to you.
This was very informative. The only thing I thought Audi should have done is to have made a "Offroad version" (17-18 wheels / diff lock and air suspension) If it just had a low range I would have been so happy ( I Do a lot of beach and sand driving and I do not think the Quatro is enough or am I mistaken ? )
Thanks again


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
Please le tme know as I love the looks etc but ... low range and diff locks are used in my case.



I went from an '04 Touareg V6 to a '07 Q7 4.2. I much prefer the Q7 over the Touareg, but a lot of that probably has to do with the fact that our Q7 is almost loaded whereas our Touareg was fairly barebones (we learned from our past mistake







). 
Unfortunately for you, if you need low range, you don't want the Q7. If you need a 7 seater (we did), you don't want a Touareg. if you need both, you don't want either....


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Unfortunately for you, if you need low range, you don't want the Q7. If you need a 7 seater (we did), you don't want a Touareg. if you need both, you don't want either....

he he he ... no a 7 seater is a bonus - do not need it. We go a lot offroad but I am thinking of a LanCruiser or H3 for that purpose.
enjoy the Q7 - I am taking one for a test Drive in the UK (hopfuly) next week and or Swiss the week after.


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (Gunship)*

My wife wants to dump our Treg for the Q7. Actually it's win win b/c then I get the treg as my beater and she gets the Q7.


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Hey chickdr,
What did you think of the drop in engines from the V8 Touareg to the V6 Q7 re: power, etc. I am considering the same move as I'm not into paying over 60k for an SUV... Thanks for any comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (ktreg)*

They've upped the power..and increased it to a 3.6 liter..I think it's good..we sell more 3.6s than V8s..mainly due to price..


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (ktreg)*

I think the increased power of the 3.6 along with the lower weight of the Q7 makes the power difference negligable. I also like the smooth shifting of the 3.6 vs our V8. We have yet to take delivery but are looking forward to dumping the T-reg and its issues...


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I hear ya..BMW X5 is appealing


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Any Touareg Owners converted to a Q7 ? (markitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markitzero* »_
I actually have both....

Ditto;


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Finally got our Q7 today. Really nice ride is all I can say. The 3.6 Premium lacks a few things the V8 T-reg had(like the power adjustable steering wheel and seat belt shoulder adjustment) but the other things, like the amazingly simple folding rear seats and AMI system for iPod integration make up for it. So nice to finally have a smooth shifting automatic as well...


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi Kasi we meet again








Would'nt a Q7 cost more than a Touareg ?
Isn't the aim of the Touareg to combine car likeness with genuine offroad ability ?
So I'm here to tell you, you don't have to buy a Landy or Hummer & Q7








Buy the 2007 facelift model








Problem solved







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps still an Audi fan but I have my on/off days with Q7s styling.


_Modified by phaeton at 8:18 PM 4-3-2007_


----------

